# Help and advise new to this...



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi I'm new to all this &#128556;... I'm 34 and DP is 36 we have been TTC for 3 years had our final appointment today with the specialist and not great news partner has low sperm count and had been asked to give blood & ultra scan..

Found the meeting very strange the specialist was not great and didn't explain thing in much detail at all and found it vary hard to ask questions...

DP very upset and angry is this normal? I felt relieved we had answers we have been advised iVF is the best route and the waiting list is 18 wks (eek)..

Thank you for taking the time to read this xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Kell  
Sorry you've had some bad news & it wasn't explained very well  Don't worry, you'll get plenty of great advice here  If the low count is the only issue then hopefully you'll be fine  Your clinic can do ICSI where they select the best sperm & inject one directly into the egg. Your partner could also start taking vitamins specifically for men to improve his quality too 
I'm sure someone will be along shortly to direct you to the relevant places  but here's a thread you might be interested in reading for now 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300043.msg5366668#msg5366668
Good luck 
xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kell, I would imagine that as your consultant wants your hubby to have an ultrasound he may be checking if there is a reason for the low sperm count, ie a blockage.  Did he say whether the count was low or zero?  There are all sorts of things that can cause a low count, diet, drugs, alcohol, stress, infections.  Childhood illness/problems such as mumps undescended testicles can all have a very adverse effect of the ability of a man to produce quality sperm.  

My husband was eventually diagnosed with NOA - Non obstructive azoospermia - which literally means no sperm in the ejaculate with no blockage being found to blame it on.  I found NOA thread invaluable in the days and weeks following our diagnosis - it's bleak and horrendous having fertility issues, but ICSI changed our lives forever.  A lot of couples (at the time we were diagnosed) had got success with Wellman Multivitamins....

Once your hubby has his ultrasound and you have the results - we can help support you through whatever stage is next.

But yes, these medical professionals seem to think we know everything and trot out a series of what they think is basic information yet it passes over our heads like flying geese!  Don't be afraid to ask questions, you need to know what you're facing - so it's quite 'normal' to come out of these initial appointments feeling dazed and confused...and frustrated and angry.

IVF is tough going but FF is full of great ladies who will give you all the support and encouragement you need - I'd have been lost without FF...

if theree's anything you need - shout 

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for your comments we got told that sperm are present but not strong enough to swim or breakthrough...

Partner also got referred for an ultrasound as upon examination the dr said he had fatty tissue (lump ) on both of the tubes on the testicles.. 

Partner is now very worried that he has something wrong as this was not explained very well.

Bloods have been done for chromazone.

Dr had advise treatment is IVF ( the one that injects into the egg) sorry for the lack of terminology...

Xx


----------



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just received our letter to explain our results can someone help me out on the sperm function test results 

1st ones 4mls volume with a density of 2.6 million/ml 15% rapid motility and 4% ideal forms 

2nd 5.5ml with a density of 3.8 million/ml 4% rapid mortality and 3% forms.

I know these are not great but how bad are they? Is it possible to conceive naturally ?
Help...

Thank


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Kell, without the reference range it's hard to tell but I think it should be over 15 million per ml, so it is quite low. Conceiving naturally is always a possibility but as it is a numbers game then your chances would be quite low  
xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.

Our consultant at the Lister suggested Proxeed Plus twice a day.  

Get tests ASAP done - ultrasound for prostate, physical exam, karyotype, cf, DNA fragmentation, full bloods, all the std stuff.  I can look up the rest we did.  Also, rule out infection.

Your numbers aren't horrible so keep trying and our urologist said sex 3-4 times per week helps.  

Hope that helps

Tee


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I have heard of success with MOT FACTOR of 10m. So is possible.


----------



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for you comments he currently as started to take wellman is that the same I've not heard of proxseed is it available in the uk?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi. 

We got prodded from the pharmacy at the lister.  Not cheap but the fe recommended it.  You can order online or get your chemist to order it in for you. 

Google it and compare to Proxeed.

Tina


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

That should read Proxeed.  Also acupuncture has. Been good.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Also when dtd, use preseed lube......


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there - here's a new thread where you can chat generally to ladies in a similar position or at a similar stage of investigations to you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324110.0

KA xxx


----------



## lillybet13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi All,

A bit like you Kell, I'm new to all this so hope I'm posting in the right place. I'm sorry to hear that your initial experience wasn't that great but I can understand you feeling relived that a potential difficulty has been pinpointed - at least you can do something about it now. It was probably a bit of a shock to your DH and must be anxiety provoking for him - getting advice from another GP sounds like a good plan.

Me (31) and my DH (39) have been TTC for just over two years. We've had all the initial blood tests/hormone checks/sperm counts through GP and nothing has come back untoward so have been referred for further investigations with a view to having IVF. Choose and book letter dropped through the letter box yesterday with 3 choices none of which we had previously been advised of by GP and so had not researched. They are St Marys, Manchester, Salford Royal and Royal Bolton. I've tried to do some initial research (random goolge/hfea/nhs choices) but not getting very far I can't find any info on Salford or Bolton (slightly concerning!) and not great stuff on St Marys. The pressure is on as have to book within 7 days of getting letter otherwise need a re-referral. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction in terms of where to look or had any experiences of either St Marys/Salford/Bolton? (either good or bad)

Thanks for all your help and apologies for the rambling - feeling overwhelmed with it all!

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lily this link might help or you could begin a new thread asking for feedback on those clinics : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=521.0

Best wishes 
Sheila x


----------



## lillybet13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Shelia

Thanks so much for the help and point in the right direction. I'll repost in this part of the forum. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

hi everyone just wanted to give you an update my partner had his ultrasound today and has been advised that he has a Varicocele? please can anyone advise if this is a good or bad thing can it be cured?

Please advise

Regards

Kell


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kell, 
A Varicocele is similar to a varicose vein - and usually doesn't have any symptoms or cause any problems.  Most are left - unless it has an effect on males fertility.  if this is the case, your partner can have a small operation to remove the vein.  But it's pretty common - 1 in 7 men can develop one between the ages of 17 and 25.

Your consultant should be able to advise you better on what the next steps should be.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Sheila

Thanks for the reply we have heard from the hospital and as its only medium they said that surgery wouldn't improve things but I'm not so sure I'm feeling a bit annoyed with the response really.

They have advise that we are ready to start IVF but we would rather at least try the op to see if it improves things.. I know this sounds silly but we kinda had our hearts set on an operation only to be told no..


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Kell I know what you mean hun, we were banking on hubby having TESE for our ICSI, but our nhs clinic refused point blank and railroaded us (me really, hubby was fine with it) to go down donor route.  I felt annoyed that hubby wouldn't feel part of the 'we're in it together' and I felt terribly resentful of him - I felt that all the pressure and all the expectations lay squarely on my shoulders.

My only advice is - don't plan; everything we planned for went totally out of the window and I felt like we lost 'control'....luckily we kept an open mind - and for us the outcome was what we desperately wanted.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies
Sheila


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all, I hope it's ok to join in.
My hubby and I have bee TTC for almost 2 years (for baby number 1) and have been undergoing various tests at the fertility clinic. Basically after LOaDS of tests it has been established that medically there is no reason (so far) for my not being able to conceive, hubby however had a sperm count and has half the amount he should have (however we have been informed by the specialist that this is enough to conceive - it only takes one right?!)
Anyway, I am regular as clockwork, I am now 12 days late and have NO signs of AF (I usually have really sore boobs) but having said that, I don't have any signs of a pregnancy either.
I'm currently on the list for a laparoscopy to check my tubes, and if they're all clear we will be going in for IVF.
I've spoken to my GP and he has advised that I could be late due to my husband and I being successful and getting pregnant ourselves and the hormone levels are just too low to detect, or I have randomly missed a period and it will be back within a few weeks. He's told me that I need to wait 14 days and test agin and if I still haven't had a period 4 weeks after this he will see me! It's going to be a loooong wait!
I've done 6 pregnancy tests (different brands) and all negative, I'm really trying hard to expect the witch to come and find me soon but I can't help but feel a little hopeful too!
Any advice would be gratefully received xx


----------



## Kell1234 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just wanted to give everyone an update we have now been advised by the doctors to proceed with ICSI and had our informal chat last week with a date set on the 10th of Feb to sign our consent forms so fingers crossed not too much longer to wait... Eeek lets hope it all goes well


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

That's great news Hun. Fingers crossed it all goes well. Keep us updated 

Once you get a date to start, why not join one of our Cycle Buddy threads where you can chat to ladies going through the same stage as you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

You could always start an ICSI diary, or at least have a read to see what will happen.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=194.0

Good luck
xx


----------

